

Square Announcement disingenuous, or at the very least ambiguous - Cherian_Abraham
http://postary.com/twitter/cherian_abraham/square-announcement-disingenuous-or-at-the-very-least-ambiguous

======
bpolania
I agree with the fact that Square numbers are not as impressive they seem, but
I keep reading bloggers that suggest that the current Square model is enough
to attract high volume merchants, and I can't see that happening: If having an
iPhone in the cashier stays as a requisite to use the Square PoS it'll be a
long shot to get those kind of merchants.

In the current state it's hard to see how an SmartPhone based product can
handle merchants with multiple cashiers or those with ERP integration.

I also support the idea that a really disruptive payment instrument must
include an alternative to big card processors (i.e. VISA. MC, AMEX, etc),
until then you'll just have a very cute PoS machine.

~~~
Cherian_Abraham
Agree with you on all points. Its not trivializing what Square Offers and its
achievements, but they have a long way to go.

